# Faces!



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am going to make more effort to do a neater job of Molly when trimming her so happy for constructive criticism of todays effort 

She is mostly a manky mud monster and shorter hair on her face is defnitely right for us but I would like to improve what I am doing - so photos (which look like they just need a criminal number beneath them  ) 




























and a gratuitous easy groom Chance photo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Chance swallowing her laughter  no hours of grooming for her 

I love Molly - she has the most gorgeous looking little face. She reminds me of Kiki so much. Molly's ears are looking fuller again - you have taken them shorter in the past haven't you?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance does just hang around waiting for treats and her ball to be thrown 

Yes her ears are quite long - they are thinned out a bit but could probably do a bit more thinning I think. I like her ears long but usually end up trimming them when they start to get too tangly - I did have to stop and remove some bramble from them on our walk today


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks perfect to me, not groomer perfect, more mummy groomed me perfect, which is how I like Rufus to look.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so not to bad but looks choppy. I think a better job could be done with thinning shears so as not to leave choppy scissor marks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lindor said:


> Ok so not to bad but looks choppy. I think a better job could be done with thinning shears so as not to leave choppy scissor marks.


Thank you  I am going scissor shopping in a couple of weeks at Crufts so will be looking for some decent thinning scissors - I already have curved scissors on the list - anything else you would add?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes thinning scissors are a must so forgiving especially if like me you are not a pro! But I must say Molly has the most endearing eyes, unlike my poor Molly that looks as though she's cross eyed


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Goosey said:


> Yes thinning scissors are a must so forgiving especially if like me you are not a pro! But I must say Molly has the most endearing eyes, unlike my poor Molly that looks as though she's cross eyed


Aww thank you - I love her eyes and I do not think I have ever noticed your lovely Molly looking cross eyed!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Aww thank you - I love her eyes and I do not think I have ever noticed your lovely Molly looking cross eyed!!


Some people say she is,I think it's more that she has tiny eyes quiet close together and very dark. Most other poos seem to have big eyes.Still I love her and her weeny eyes


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

You always do such a fantastic job with their pictures!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a little pair of 4 inch scissors that are good for doing the inside corners of the eyes.
I envy you. I'd love to go to crufts.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She looks gorgeous! They don't give a hoot about it do they, we need to take a leaf out of their book and be less bothered about make up and ironing  No grooming tips from here sorry, she'd be bald if I started...just a bit more off here to even it up...oh now a bit off the other side etc etc


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lindor said:


> I have a little pair of 4 inch scissors that are good for doing the inside corners of the eyes.
> I envy you. I'd love to go to crufts.


i am very lucky, Crufts is just up the road so I have been for many years 

lol - no - Molly really does not care what she looks like at all - just as long as she can get good and muddy


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We have new scissors and thinning scissors and had the benefit of a "how to sort the eyebrows" photo guide from a groomer friend  so here is the improved version


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow - she look as if she has had a very professional tidy up in the eyebrow department - I'll be along so that you can do mine too


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Her eyebrows look great!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly's looking as beautiful as ever, such a cute adorable little face. My Molly doesn't seem to have an eyebrow just one little black mop that sits on her head. 
Amazing what a good pair of sissors can do


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Goosey - your comment has made me think of when I first got her


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my I think I've just fallen head over heels in love she's so dam pretty. You know when you see a person and they seem to suit every hair cut, well Molly is this in dog form, she's a cockapoo that can just about look good what ever cut she goes for!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Goosey said:


> Oh my I think I've just fallen head over heels in love she's so dam pretty. You know when you see a person and they seem to suit every hair cut, well Molly is this in dog form, she's a cockapoo that can just about look good what ever cut she goes for!


Lol - it is weird because to me that dog is not my Molly and whilst the look is cute and may suit other dogs it is the sad girl I adopted and not my fun loving nutter


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This is a memory you have of her when you look at her like that,but doggies are very forgiving and she probably can't remember being sad ( well I do hope they don't,no dog deserves to be sad) she's obviously now very happy that she's been given so much love and a fantastic life with you. 
long hair, short hair, nutty or calm she's beautiful and you should be proud that it's with your help she's become that happy dog


----------

